# New M-Edge Halsea "Beach Chic" covers available



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Just noticed on Twitter a press release for some new patterns available for M-Edge Kindle covers... $60 (on sale) seems a little steep to me, and for my tastes at least, these aren't that great looking. What do you all think?


----------



## EKBrowne (Aug 27, 2009)

I like the new design, but I'm not crazy about any of the color/pattern choices either.  Maybe they'll add more?


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

These covers are nice, but I need another cover like I need a hole in my head, no thanks to all the enablers here at KB.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Their new patterns don't suit my taste.  I prefer their solid colors.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

not a huge fan


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

I think they are great -- sophisticated and chic -- and I'm thrilled to see them since I'm a huge fan of Halsea.  I have several of their luggage items and can't wait to buy matching Kindle covers.  For those who are interested, check out www.halsea.com.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I'd totally get one... If they offered it for the KDX.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

They look like they are geared towards the younger Kindlers out there of which I'm sure there are many.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They're interesting. I like the design, but doubt it will fit my reading style. I like to fold my cover back flat.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> They're interesting. I like the design, but doubt it will fit my reading style. I like to fold my cover back flat.


It folds back.

This is from the website: "The Halsea for M-Edge jacket is constructed of a laminated canvas with leather on the exterior, and a front flap that closes securely as well as folds back for easy reading via a hidden magnetic closure."


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I see it folds back. But wonder just how flat it is. The Prodigy and platform fold back too, but not enough for me.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Interesting design ,however, the patterns leave much to be desired for me personally.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd never heard of Halsea before and had figured they were original designs.  I was wrong, but then I'm not a fashionista.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

The designs are ok (bit busy for me), but the case looks a little cumbersome to me.  I'll stick w/Noreve and Oberon!


----------

